# Sex life



## Davie (May 4, 2020)

My wife told me last night because I have been upset about our non existent sex life she says... your not a good ****!? Wow... I’m done


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

So far you’ve told us about your wife posting bikini selfies on social media, how she made a sex tape with a previous boyfriend who showed it to you,she’s “talking” to other men all night on tiktok and refuses to have sex with you.
Now she tells you that you aren’t a good lover.
She doesn’t want sex with you because she feels it would be cheating on her boyfriend. She’s treating you like crap and it’s time for you to talk to a lawyer.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Also you should stop making brand new threads and stick to one you already have going so people have a context, for more applicable advice!


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Davie said:


> Wow... I’m done


Yep. I don't blame you, I would be "done", too. Make sure you get the meanest son-of-a-***** lawyer in town, one who will rip her selfish a$$ to financial threads. Otherwise, you are going to wind up supporting her while she rides the **** carousel.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Seems she has a death wish, or at least a divorce wish. What she said was extremely cruel.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

She has an "I don't care" wish, because married, or divorced, she still gets to use @Davie for a money appliance. She didn't want him sexually, even from the beginning. Only for what he could provide.


----------



## Jewelz03 (Jun 2, 2021)

Andy1001 said:


> So far you’ve told us about your wife posting bikini selfies on social media, how she made a sex tape with a previous boyfriend who showed it to you,she’s “talking” to other men all night on tiktok and refuses to have sex with you.
> Now she tells you that you aren’t a good lover.
> She doesn’t want sex with you because she feels it would be cheating on her boyfriend. She’s treating you like crap and it’s time for you to talk to a lawyer.


No it’s because he’s cheated on me so many times and these are all lies he is posting to make people feel sorry for him. It’s sad how everyone sees one side of the story when the truth is he is guilty of everything he has posted. I’m glad I found this page and now I know what he says and thinks about me. Thank you David for opening up my eyes.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Jewelz03 said:


> No it’s because he’s cheated on me so many times and these are all lies he is posting to make people feel sorry for him. It’s sad how everyone sees one side of the story when the truth is he is guilty of everything he has posted. I’m glad I found this page and now I know what he says and thinks about me. Thank you David for opening up my eyes.


Yeah, we usually only get one side here.

His posts did seem off though but he sure complained a lot and kept starting new threads.

Glad you found the site and hope you get healthy and away from him soon.


----------



## Jewelz03 (Jun 2, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> Yeah, we usually only get one side here.
> 
> His posts did seem off though but he sure complained a lot and kept starting new threads.
> 
> Glad you found the site and hope you get healthy and away from him soon.


I was able to find them all. I read about 7 of them. There is so much more I could say but I think I’ve said enough. I think it’s time to move forward with the divorce. Thank you for your support.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Jewelz03 said:


> No it’s because he’s cheated on me so many times and these are all lies he is posting to make people feel sorry for him. It’s sad how everyone sees one side of the story when the truth is he is guilty of everything he has posted. I’m glad I found this page and now I know what he says and thinks about me. Thank you David for opening up my eyes.


Ugh!! What is it about men named David ??? Sorry you're dealing with this too, good luck.


----------



## Jewelz03 (Jun 2, 2021)

TXTrini said:


> Ugh!! What is it about men named David ??? Sorry you're dealing with this too, good luck.


Funny thing is this is my second David. Should’ve learned my first time. Lol. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Jewelz03 said:


> Funny thing is this is my second David. Should’ve learned my first time. Lol. Good luck to you as well.


Oh I got rid of him, thanks. Funnily enough, Davids seem to be my Nemesis too. No more Davids, chick!

I'm dating a not David now


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

This is some strange stuff. 

Good luck to you. The whole thing seems to need to be ended so you can start anew.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

🍿


----------

